# Brand Hydraulics Dealers?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is anyone on here a Brand Hydraulics dealer? I need a couple Electric Flow Control Valves. One rated for 5gpm, and the other for 20gpm. 

Thanks


----------

